# Modifier for coding CPT 64612 & CPT 64613 on same day



## anuja.devasthali

Hi Friends,

Please help me with this 

Our neurologist performs Chemodenervation of muscles of facial nerve, neck muscle, & muscles of extremity .
We have got the CPT codes for same
64612 - Chemodenervation of muscle(s); muscle(s) innervated by facial nerve
64613 - Chemodenervation of muscle(s); neck muscle
64614 - Chemodenervation of muscle(s); extremity

Which modifier should we use to code all these services on same day ? 
59 or 51 ? & For which procedure ?

Anuja A Devasthali
CPC-A.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

64614 
64612 -51
64613-51

I've ranked them based on RVU order.  Since CCI edits do not have bundling edits against these codes, I would select modifier 51.


----------



## ollielooya

Rebecca, I was getting ready to answer this question, when I saw your reply.  I was so relieved to see it echoed mine!  Finally learning these procedures, and you helped along the way!!!---Suzanne CPC-A,


----------

